# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  sell double roller granulator for compound fertilizer and organic fertilizer

## Kevin Duan

double roller granulator fertilizantes es multifuncional maquina de la prensa, este fertilizante prensa de rodillos molino puede hacer abonos compuestos, pero también puede hacer abono organic fertilizer granules.it es multifuncional, pero el acabado gránulos son formas ovaladas.Usted puede utilizar una bola que forma la maquina para hacer los gránulos en redondo, que es desarrollado por nuestra empresa.La producción necesita solamente la temperatura ambiente sin maquina de secado, que puede ahorrar una gran cantidad de energía y el coste, la prensa de rodillos molino de rendimiento de la producción es 0.5-1t / h, 1-1.5t / h, y 1.5-2t/h. Si desea utilizar un disco granulador, que también es la mejor maquina para fertilizantes orgánicos.
Ventajas de doble rodillo granulador:
La prensa de rodillos molino tiene ventajas
1.less la inversión, la buena rentabilidad económica.
2. Una serie completa de extrusión granulador fertilizantes es compacto, científico, razonable y tecnologías avanzadas.
3. No descarga de desechos, estable, y fácil operación y mantenimiento.  roller press machine2.jpgroller press machine2.jpgTemas similares: planta procesadora t-ecofruit.organic FERTILIZER GB, Repelente de Insectos, Aves Antihongos / CERTIFICACIÓN ORGANICA FERTILIZANTE, REPELENTE DE iNSECTOS Fertilizer Blago Planet Organic (Londres 2010) Organic Expo 2010

----------

